# Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!



## Robin1996 (30. November 2008)

Hallo
Ich bin gerade 12 jahre alt und besitze einen 536000l großen teich. Er ist 1.90m an der tiefsten stelle und 70-40cm an flachsten Stelle. Ich hatte ein problem mit wasserplanzen weil der ganze teich bis 2 m vor der mauer mit wasserpflanzen tugewuchert war. Es waren so 3-5mm dichke stängel die oben Blätter so groß wie von einem eichenbaum. Sie sind so grün lila und sehr stabil weil darauf Vögel herumlaufen konnten. Die haben das wischfutter was auf den wasserpflanzen lag gefressen. Das wasser ist glas klar man konnte wenn die sonne auf den teich schien die fische auf dem grund sehen. Der teich hat 100m vor im eine Quelle. Ich hatte 5 graskarpfen eingesätzt dass die das zeuch wegfressen aber wenn sie weigstens etwas gefrässen hätten wäre ich glücklich. Man konnte die forellen nicht gut rausangeln sie sind neben einem wurm teich blinker wobbler made brot und sogar wischfutter vorbeigeschwommen. Also haben wir im herbst abgelassen und die Fische herausgeholt wir haben mit harken und mistgabeln das zeuch aus dem teich entfernt. Dann haben wir 36 m² mit einer wurzelfesten aber wasserdurchdringlichen folie ausgelegt.Der teich ist zurzeit wieder voll und es bewonen auch schon wierder die 5 graskarpen vom letzten mal den teich und ich habe noch 11 schuppenkarpfen eingesätzt. Ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen 100 Regenbogenforellen von 12-15 cm gekauft und haoffe das sie bis zum herbst 32-36cm groß sind (wenn einer von erfahrung weiß wie groß die forellen sein werden schreibt bitte das ist für mich sehr wichtig). So und die graskarpfen sind ungefähr 15 cm reingekommen und sind jetzt gerade mal 16-18cm groß das wundert mich deswegen wollte ich fragen was frisst auch wenn das wasser nicht so warm ist diese scheiß algen weil es sehr schwierig ist das zuch herauszurupfen ich habe mit drei freunden durchschnittlich 100 Stunden gebraucht bis das zeug raus ist . Der teich ist jezt leer keine wasserplanze kann man mehr sehen. dafür ist unser kompost um 20m³ gestigen. Dann noch eine andere frage was passiert wenn der teich vor 3 tagen 0.7 C grad warm ist jetzt besitzt der teich 2,5 C. Es liegt drausen auch noch schnee. Wann sollte ich füttern und wie oft bei wieviel gerad? Lezte frage was für ein fischbesatz  sollte ich nehmen (es darf nicht zu teuer werden weil ich noch kein geld verdiene!) Sauerstoff ist kein problem es können auch Bachforellen und 500 regenbogenforelllen können mindestens  drin leben das hat mir der vorgänger erzählt da er auch immer soviele forellen da drin gehalten hat. (Stört euch nicht an retschreibfehlern und  groß und klein schreibung denn meine tastertur ist ein bisschen kaputt. Danke).Ach ja ich wohne in kleinenber das ist in der nähe von paderborn oder warburg weil ihr mir vieleicht ja sagen könnt wo ich die günstig herbekomme.

Ich hoffe auf viele Antworten|supergri


----------



## forellenfischer1 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Also dass mit der temperatur ist kein problem da eine quelle nun mal wärmer ist.bei den temperaturen würde ich vorschlage 2-3 mal die woche zu füttern.als besatz würde ich empfehlen, saiblinge und regenbogenforellen.karpfen würde ich nicht reinsetzen weil die den ganzen dreck durchwühlen und das wasser dreckig wird.wie viel zulauf hast du???


----------



## Robin1996 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

unterschiedlich zurzeit halbes 125 rohr voll das sind 134400l am tag manchmal aber nur 67200l pro tag (ziehe ich aus den teichzulauf als er noch abgelassen war da ist die hälfte von dem jetzigen herreigeflossen der teich ist mit einer 3mm dicken eisschicht überzogen seit heute abend.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

also wenn du refos jetzt rein setzt mit 18cm haben die im märz schon 300g bei täglicher fütterung. ich meine l pro sec.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Hallo#6, 

ich denke mal die Grasskarpfen waren wohl noch zu klein und es für die zu kalt um ordentlich zu fressen. Es scheint sich bei Dir um ein Salmonidengewässer zu handeln - da fühlen sich Karpfen aller Art eigentlich nicht wirklich wohl.

Sind denn die Pflanzen wirklich so störend? Ich wär froh ich hätt mal welche... die filtern Dir wunderbar das Wasser und haben auch sonst eigentlich nur Vorteile. Ist beim Angeln etwas steßig, okay - aber zumindest einen großen Teil würd ich lassen. Vermute mal die kriegst Du eh nicht ganz raus.

Die Setzlinge werden mit Sicherheit schon Ende Frühjahr, Anfang Sommer richtig schöne Portionsforellen sein - schraub das Füttern jetzt herunter - im Winter verhungert dir kein Fisch, keine Sorge. Hab neulich Forellen gefangen, die ich definitiv ne Woche vorher das letzte Mal gefüttert hab - und die Pellets waren kaum aufgelöst immer noch im Darm... bringt nix fürs Wachstum, eher Belastung für die Tiere.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## forellenfischer1 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

seh ich genau so


----------



## Robin1996 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

ok sind salmonieden eigentlich teurer wie schmeckendie, wie kämpfen die an der angel und wie wachsen die schneller oder langsamer? Die algen sind ganz weg der halbe teich reicht aus und ich kaufe mir jezt eine fliegenrute bei der ich am teich üben kann. wenn ich nächstes Jahr den teich nicht ablasse dann kommen ja nicht alle fische raus die sind groß und die anderen klein wenn ich die wieder diese größe reinsetze das heißt 12-15 zu 32-40 fressen die nicht dann die kleinen auf. Lohnt es sich vor den teich (so wie bei einem sumpf da steht 40 cm wasser und dann 50cm schlamm) ist noch so ein halber da steht so etwas wie schlif (der heißt so was mit zigarren oder so) richtigen schilf hinpflanzen weil der ja sehr viele nährstoffe entzieht und da wie bei eiem teich einen abfluss zu machen wo ein rohr steckt  da und das wasser von oben da reinpläschert das ist dann ja sehr viel mehr sauerstoff.


----------



## Robin1996 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

gibt es sonst keine anderen Fische die da gut rein können#q(am besten schnell wachsend und kampfstark)?;+


----------



## Robin1996 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

* 		Trockenfutterautomat - Pendler 	
*



*Trockenfutterautomat - Pendler 10 kg*

10010 		 				65,45 €   
	












 	 Größeres Bild 			             			 			 			 			
    		 		- Gehäuse aus einem Stück homogen gefertigt, absolut wasserdicht, UV-fest
- Der Automat braucht nur auf ein Rohr gefädelt werden. Es muss keine zusätzliche Halterung angebracht werden, wie Winkel oder Halterung usw.
- Der Deckel rastet fest ein und kann mit einer Kette an dem Aufnahmerohr befestigt werden.
- Verstellmechanismen sind im Behälter-Inneren.
- Jeder Automat kann mit verschiedenen Adaptern versehen werden. (z. B. Pendler, Rüttler oder Streueinrichtung). Sie werden nur von unten eingeschoben und geklemmt.
Inhalt 10 kg, komplett
Adapterschelle aus Edelstahl
Pendel-Gestänge aus Edelstahl
Pendlerausführung für körniges Futter (Pellets): Der Fisch betätigt die Futterentnahme durch Berühren des Pendel selbst. Futtergröße und Menge sehr gut einstellbar.




das ist interessant kann mir einer sagen wie das funktioniert un ist das hilfreich;+


----------



## forellenfischer1 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

ja du baust dir eine vorrichtung dass der behälter über dem teich hängt un unten der pendler.je nach dem wie die forellen hunger haben stubsen sie es an und es fällt futter ins wasser.salmoniden vor allem regenbogenforellen wachsen sehr schnell.18cm forellen 40 cent pro stk.  in 4 monaten fangreif, bei täglicher fütterung.sie kämpfen gut und geben richtig gas.


----------



## Robin1996 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

das verstehen die aber nich oder doch? wie siehts mit dem wachstum von 12-15 cm großen forellen aus mit dem winter einberechnet weil sie ja dann weniger wachsen?
beziehst du den preis und das wachstum auf forellen oder salmoniden?
Bitte antwortet auch auf den fragen davor!


----------



## Robin1996 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Kann man die fische wohl gut mit einer Fliegenrute fangen und was würdet ihr mir dafür raten ich bin noch anfänger muss dicke forellen aber schon aushalten:r?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

die preise beziehen sich auf regenbogenforellen.die forellen werden gegen ende märz fangreif sind.aber im winter nicht so oft füttern erst im frühjahr wenn dass wasser wärmer wird.dagegen wachsen saiblinge und bachforellen etwas langsamer und sin teurer.ja die kannste mit der fliegenrute fangen.saiblinge 15 cm ca 55 cent pro stk und bachforellen 15cm 50cent pro stk.aber frag doch am besten in der fischzucht deiner nähe nach.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Du hast doch einen Forellenzüchter direkt vor der Nase.(Taubengrund) Frag da doch mal nach.


----------



## Robin1996 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

keine ahnung den kenne ich nicht aber 2 heitmeier habe ich hier dann koch seidel aber keiner hat seiblinge kannste mir die nummer geben von dem ich schaue mal im internet nach dem.


----------



## Robin1996 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

ist der denn groß und haste da schon mal fische herbekommen?


----------



## Rotzbarsch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Ich war dort mal zum Forellenangeln,und da ich einen Grossonkel aus Kleinenberg hatte,hat er von dort immer mal Forellen mitgebracht.Den Teich den du meinst müsste der sein den ich immer aus Erzählungen von meiner Mutter und meinen Onkel kennen, wo sie bei jeden Besuch in Kleinenberg dort waren um Frösche zu fangen.Wie der Forellenzüchter heißt,weiss icht nicht mehr.Aber du als Kleinenberger Junge müsstes es ja eigentlich schnell herausfinden.An deiner stelle würde ich dort mal fragen.


----------



## Robin1996 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

heitmeier ist 2 km entfernt vieleicht meist du die alte kutränke das war mal ein.


----------



## Robin1996 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

die ist da neben dem muttergottesbrunnenteich. Kann ich fragen wer dein großonkel ist?(wegener)


----------



## Robin1996 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

bitte schreibt auch auf die fragen davor ich sehe ja wie oft hier draufgeklickt wird und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das nur so wenige darüber etwas wissen!!!


----------



## Robin1996 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Suche erstmal alles was ihr habt! Kreis paderborn Lichtenau-Kleinenberg 33165 würde auch mal ne stunde oder mehr fahren aber nur wenn die fische das aushalten:q!
Suche erstmal alles was ihr habt! Kreis paderborn Lichtenau-Kleinenberg 33165 würde auch mal ne stunde oder mehr fahren aber nur wenn die fische das aushalten!:vik:


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

hab hier ne suuuupppper adresse. http://www.fischzuchtbetriebe-angelpark-wagner.de/index.php?id=50
und der boris liefert bestimmt auch oder leiht dir transportbehälter.er ist 1 stunde entfernt von dir


----------



## Rotzbarsch (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*



Robin1996 schrieb:


> die ist da neben dem muttergottesbrunnenteich. Kann ich fragen wer dein großonkel ist?(wegener)




Mein Grossonkel hieß Franz Leifelds.Ist aber schon vor dem Krieg nach Dörenhagen gezogen,wo er als Knecht gearbeitet hat.Nach dem Krieg arbeitete er in Paderborn.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*



Robin1996 schrieb:


> heitmeier ist 2 km entfernt vieleicht meist du die alte kutränke das war mal ein.




Das kann nur der Heitmeier sein,wo ich mal zum angeln war.Die 2km kommt gut hin.


----------



## Robin1996 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

wo angelst du immer ? Vieleicht können wir mal zusammen angeln gehen?
Danke nochmal und eine andere frage bekommt man da auch preise und verkaufsfische?#t


----------



## Robin1996 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

da können auch andere auf meine fragen eingehen und ich erwähne nochmal es gibt davor auch noch fragen!|evil:!!


----------



## Robin1996 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

alle sind gefragt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## forellenfischer1 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

auf welche denn???????


----------



## Robin1996 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Danke nochmal und eine andere frage bekommt man da auch preise und verkaufsfische?
Kann man die fische wohl gut mit einer Fliegenrute fangen und was würdet ihr mir dafür raten ich bin noch anfänger muss dicke forellen aber schon aushalten?
Lohnt es sich vor den Teich (so wie bei einem sumpf da steht 40 cm wasser und dann 50cm schlamm) ist noch so ein halber da steht so etwas wie schlif (der heißt so was mit zigarren oder so) richtigen schilf hinpflanzen weil der ja sehr viele nährstoffe entzieht und da wie bei eiem Teich einen abfluss zu machen wo ein rohr steckt da und das wasser von oben da reinpläschert das ist dann ja sehr viel mehr sauerstoff.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

wo denn???ich würde dir eine fliegenrute klasse 5-6 empfehelen und eine 5 er schnur schwimmend


----------



## Robin1996 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

http://www.fischzuchtbetriebe-angelp...ndex.php?id=50


----------



## Robin1996 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Balzer Combo Modul Fly Art-Nr.: 1 1698 240         

 











 52,90EUR
[inkl. 19% MwSt. zzgl.  Versand]   Menge x 









Produktbeschreibung





   Die Ein- und Aufsteiger-Kombination.
Glasrute, Rolle und original englische Fliegenschnur der Klasse 5/6.

Länge: 2,40m
Teile: 2
Transportlänge: 1,25m
Gewicht: 115g
AFTMA: 5/6
Griff: Kork






    Fragen zu diesem Artikel beantworten wir Ihnen gern. Klicken Sie dazu  *HIER!*   TEXT_DATE_ADDED


----------



## Robin1996 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

ist die gut?


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Für 52 Euro kriegst du im Normalfall gerade einmal eine gute Fliegenschnur.
Um eine Rute zu bekommen, mit der man gut werfen kann, musst du schon 100 Euro ausgeben. Wichtig ist vor allem die Rute und die Schnur. Bei kl. 5/6 hat die Rolle keine große Funktion, soll also primär die Schnur aufnehmen


----------



## forellenfischer1 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

find ich genauso, lieber zu viel ausgeben und ne bessere rute als wenig geld und danach nur ärger.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

ja dort bekommt man auch besatzforellen von 10cm bis 14kg regenbogenforellen.ruf einfach mal an und frag nach den preisen.er wird dir auch bestimmt liefern.


----------



## Robin1996 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Die machen erst ab 500 st dann habe ich pech!


----------



## Robin1996 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Lohnt es sich vor den Teich (so wie bei einem sumpf da steht 40 cm wasser und dann 50cm schlamm) ist noch so ein halber da steht so etwas wie schlif (der heißt so was mit zigarren oder so) richtigen schilf hinpflanzen weil der ja sehr viele nährstoffe entzieht und da wie bei eiem Teich einen abfluss zu machen wo ein rohr steckt da und das wasser von oben da reinpläschert das ist dann ja sehr viel mehr sauerstoff. 

Möchte gerne da noch ein paar antworten


----------



## forellenfischer1 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

du kannst sie doch aber auch selber abholen.


----------



## Robin1996 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

die verkaufen dann erst!


----------



## forellenfischer1 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

ach so ein schmarrn.die verkaufen doch auch an kleinabnehmer.ich hab noch keine fischzucht gesehen die erst ab 500 stk verkauft.


----------



## Robin1996 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

ruf an!


----------



## bmt_hethske (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

sehe ich genauso, gerade an Kleinmengen verdienen die gut! Auch wenn in der Preisliste meist nur die Preise bei Abnahme von 500 Stück enthalten sind.


----------



## Robin1996 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

habt ihr angerufen?


----------



## Fanne (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

junge junge robin , 

wenns nur 2 kilometer sind von dir  und du weisst wo das ist,  zeih dich warm an , radel hin  und erfrage was du wissen musst !

oder fahre mit einen deiner elternteile , 

wenn du sagst  du brauchst " angenommen"  30  Besatzforellen , wird der züchter  sie dir fangen , wird zwar ne mark mehr kosen als  masse von 500 stk , aber kompromisse findet man immer


ich glaub auch net das jemand dort anruft, das musst du schon selber wenn dann tun 

#h#h


----------



## Olli 1970 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Hallo,
ein Grund warum die Graser nichts gefressen haben: die Wassertemperatur ist zu kalt. Sie fressen normal bei einer Wassertemperatur von 20 Grad und da der Teich von Quellwasser gespeist wird, kommt auch im Sommer nur kaltes Wasser.
Gruss
Olli


----------



## forellenfischer1 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

kein fischzüchter bietet erst ab 500stk. vielleicht liefert er erst ab 500stk aber bei 100km hol ich doch lieber selber.


----------



## Robin1996 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

ich ahbe angerufen der hat mir dass gesagt und ich habe nicht gesagt wo ich herkomme ich habe gefragt ober salmonieden gibt da hat er gesagt ja und dann ie viele dann(100 habe ich gesagt) hat er gesagt die verkaufen erst ab 500st!!!|gr:|evil:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Versteh ich nicht mit dem Züchter! 100 Stück werden bei uns für nen kleinen Aufpreis sogar angeliefert - wenns irgendwie auf der Tour liegt; da muß man evt. mal drei Wochen warten bis es passt, aber dann werden die gebracht.
Aber 100 an einen Selbstabholer sollte doch wirklich gehen - es sei denn, er hat zu viel Geld#d!

Stefan


----------



## forellenfischer1 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

so ein schmarn.ruf an sag dass du aus der nähe kommst und die 100stk selbstabholst.


----------



## Robin1996 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

mache ich
danke nochmal für die tipps


----------



## Robin1996 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brauche tipps für einen Teich!!!*

Lohnt es sich vor den Teich (so wie bei einem sumpf da steht 40 cm wasser und dann 50cm schlamm) ist noch so ein halber da steht so etwas wie schlif (der heißt so was mit zigarren oder so) richtigen schilf hinpflanzen weil der ja sehr viele nährstoffe entzieht und da wie bei eiem Teich einen abfluss zu machen wo ein rohr steckt da und das wasser von oben da reinpläschert das ist dann ja sehr viel mehr sauerstoff.Bei Teichen gibt es ja so einen ablauf da ist ein rohr in der mitte und wenn dass wasser dann so hoch ist pläschert es da rein bis zu 3.50m habe ich das schon gesehen aber nur als ablauf nicht als zulauf und weil es da so plätschert habe ich mir gedacht da kommt viel sauersoff rein!!!|supergri:m#6


----------

